# Pitbulls on Parade Washington!!



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Everyone Pitbulls on Parade is going down again on August 21, 2010 in Washington State! From 10 AM to 3 PM! I went last year and it was a blast! People who plan on going should post here to let us all know! Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Umm. I think you left out a lot of info.


----------

